# General > Genealogy >  Bus Drivers of the Early 1960s - Thurso

## sgmcgregor

Hello all,

I just thought I would post a link to a photograph I have for bus drivers working in Thurso in 1962. The picture link is also being posted in the Photograph section.

I have placed the names in the picture's description, but if anyone wants any further details please let me know.

Regards,
Steven

http://s742.beta.photobucket.com/use...20114204656831

----------

